# Fruits that go with grapes



## palmer25 (Oct 9, 2007)

hi all,

i am new to the home wine making business, i have all the relevant kit to make wine but i'm after some advice.

i currently have access to grapes which will make approximately 2 litres (1/2 gallon) of juice and i was wondering if anybody new any recipes that would allow me to mix other fruits with this to make wine? i have access to plenty of apples and can probably get hold of blackberries but am unsure of the recipes. 

if anybody can help it would be much appreciated

thanks


----------



## maditonto (Jan 1, 2008)

*I make a elderberry,grape,apple blend*

1 gallon elderberry juice
64oz. concord grape juice
64oz. apple cider
6 tsp. acid blend
6 tsp yeast nutrient
2 tsp. pectin enyzme
12 lbs. cane sugar
1 cup heavy roast oak chip
1 packet champagne yeast
enough well water to fill a 6.5 US gallon carboy
ferment to dry (about 12 weeks)
racked every month during fermentation
leaving oaks chips in...

stabilze : pot. sobate

bottle ten days later

1/4 cup cane sugar in each bottle 

age at least six months in bottle

enjoy....


----------

